# DJI Unveils Mavic 2 Enterprise, The Powerful Everyday Tool For Professionals Ready To Put Drones To Work



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2018)

> Mavic 2 Enterprise Brings Aerial Capabilities To Every Professional, With Zoom Imaging, Modular Accessories, Heightened Security Features And Airspace Protection
> DJI, the world’s leader in civilian drones and aerial imaging technology, today unveiled the Mavic 2 Enterprise, a portable drone with uniquely powerful features designed for businesses, governments, educators and other professionals who want a reliable everyday tool that helps them do their work better.
> Engineered for businesses that seek to transform their operations with drone technology, the Mavic 2 Enterprise features an ultra-compact and foldable design with an array of advanced controls and accessories that extend users’ capabilities during critical operations like firefighting, emergency response, law enforcement, and infrastructure inspections.
> 
> ”With the Mavic 2 Enterprise, DJI has created a drone that makes powerful technology accessible to every enterprise and revolutionizes how they do their work,” said DJI...



Continue reading...


----------

